# Custom Painted Scott CR1 Team



## NomadicCyclist

Hello all!! I wanted to share with you the inspiration that Frankie from, Weight Weenies, gave to me through his work on his frames!! So...below are the images of me Sanding, Carbo-Lifting, Cleaning, and Painting a 56 2006 Scott CR1 that I bought of this forum late last year. I hope you enjoy the look of the frame as much as I do. It's a mix of a (somewhat) 2009 Team CR1 and the FO1 Aero Test Bike paint scheme. Enjoy and thanks to Frankie for the information given on his thread. My goal was not to shed weight but to update the paint scheme, as I found the 2006 kind of dated, as a by product it took off a lot of grams by taking off all the clear, all the paint and all the body filler. Total loss of 5oz or 138 with an ending frame weight of 752g with out paint. With the paint and clear coat the frame now weighs just over 800 grams. Not bad I think. I used the new graphics for Scott and Logo for the head badge and on the rear seat stay junction I removed the sticker after I painted it so the carbon shows through. Anyway, enjoy the photos and seriously let me know what you guys think!! Cheers!


----------



## Terex

Buy a sacrificial derailleur bolt and a dog tooth to protect your frame. Looks like you did a great job, and the bike looks really nice. I had a '06 CR1 Sl and now have an Addict R3.


----------



## wassler

wonderful job! Looks like that bike is up to fashion for a while again..


----------



## tedgrant

did you use goopy toxic paint stripper on the frame or just sand it all off?


----------



## Terex

tedgrant said:


> did you use goopy toxic paint stripper on the frame or just sand it all off?


What do you mean by "toxic paint stripper"?


----------



## tedgrant

thanks for a reply, i want to do a similar job on a carbon frame.

it looks like some sort of gel stripper was applied to the frame. what brand is it? 

I have read to avoid jasco and other strong chemical strippers on carbon frames to avoid damaging the adhesive that holds the frame together


----------



## NomadicCyclist

Thanks for the interest in the process of changing the paint on my CR1! I used Carbolift on the frame after I roughed up the clear coat and and applied that. I then continued to sand the frame where the Carbolift did not remove paint or base coats. Alot of work but I'm. Happy with results! I would not use Jasco. Good luck!


----------



## slonoma98

That looks great! You have given me the idea for my next project. Does the thread on WW have more details? Can you provide the link?


----------



## slonoma98

Ok I found the link on WW. Any details on how you did the painting? Any special products, steps, or techniques?


----------



## NomadicCyclist

First I used the product carbolift, which really sped things up! I then sanded the frame and Scott puts a lot of layers of paint on the frame, I counted 4-5 layers depending. So I had to sand thru some of the tougher spots. Also frame makers use body filler on the junctions to smooth them out. I choose to also take that off to reveal the bonding area of the tubes. This if painted will look slightly rough, but the filler is not structural. I then went to an automotive paint supplier who could mix paint and they put a flexing agent in the paint for me and I purchased an adhesive promoter that I prepped where I would paint. Allowing the paint to stick to the carbon better. I then painted applying two coats of red (Ferrari Red), and a racing white with three coats. I covered the whole bike with a clear coat, I think two coats and then took down the orange peel by buffing. Let me know if you need any further info. I'm traveling so it may take a day or two to responsed! Cheers!


----------



## roadie01

Where did the photos go?


----------



## Bobsled

NomadicCyclist said:


> Thanks for the interest in the process of changing the paint on my CR1! I used Carbolift on the frame after I roughed up the clear coat and and applied that. I then continued to sand the frame where the Carbolift did not remove paint or base coats. Alot of work but I'm. Happy with results! I would not use Jasco. Good luck!


So I've decided to strip a SRAM crankset and my shifter paddles. Where did you buy Carbolift from? I'm in the L.A. area.


----------

